# Old riding toy push pull action



## WarrenG (Sep 19, 2018)

Unknown age and type for sale and posting here rather than Craigslist . I know it's required to post a price so I'll toss a ballpark asking $150.00  If you can identify and let me know make and model that'd be cool. My dad was a collector of odd stuff mostly stuff he liked or had as a kid or a bargain basement buyer. Thanks


----------



## Laddy (Jan 23, 2019)

Warren Cucarullo said:


> Unknown age and type for sale and posting here rather than Craigslist . I know it's required to post a price so I'll toss a ballpark asking $150.00  If you can identify and let me know make and model that'd be cool. My dad was a collector of odd stuff mostly stuff he liked or had as a kid or a bargain basement buyer. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 871161
> 
> View attachment 871162



"jet ride Irish Mail, Chain Drive by Castelli "  originally red sticker on back behind seat


----------



## Rob 1582 (Mar 4, 2019)

This was mine as a kid and new in the late 50's. Restored for use, not dispaly.  I replaced the tires and seat, painted some parts that were badly rusted chrome.  At 6 ft. and 180 lbs. I can still fit on it to ride, as can my 7 year old grand daughter!  (Not at the same time)


----------

